# Building a simple test/circuit board.



## BryanMD

Frasbee said:


> On that note, what is the difference between a 4 way switch and a 2 pole switch?
> 
> Also, does anyone have any input/suggestions on this circuit board?


Something wrong with paper and pencil? 

Do you own anything like a volcon? Something to ohm out the switches?
If not, get one. Measure between the various terminals to see what you have then flick the toggle and repeat.


----------



## nick

Well think of a 2 pole switch as one side connects to the same side or contact of that side of the switch and it does that on the other side also meaning it can make and break double poles at the same time like two single pole switches in one switch . now a four way switch switches cris cross like a x top to opposite bottom like a x its a crossing of top one contact to the opposite bottom of the opposite side of that switch and it does this two times like two switches crossing at the same time top to opposite bottom like a X cris crossing comments ? best to ya


----------



## Frasbee

If all the experience I needed was to browse books and draw pictures I'd be a professional electrician by now.

I need the hands on, helps me a lot.

Plus I think it'll be fun.


----------



## BryanMD

Frasbee said:


> If all the experience I needed was to browse books and draw pictures I'd be a professional electrician by now.
> 
> I need the hands on, helps me a lot.


A meter and a device in your hands is er uhm pretty much "hands on".
Paper & pencil is just cheaper than buying the gear.


----------



## Frasbee

BryanMD said:


> A meter and a device in your hands is er uhm pretty much "hands on".
> Paper & pencil is just cheaper than buying the gear.


I was referring specifically to your paper and pencil reference.

Yes, a meter is something I need to purchase, but I don't want to buy a cheap a$$ meter. I figure I might as well build myself up to get something quality so I don't end up with 2 later on.

I think I might need to go to a supply house or buy one from the internet.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Frasbee said:


> If all the experience I needed was to browse books and draw pictures I'd be a professional electrician by now.
> 
> I need the hands on, helps me a lot.
> 
> Plus I think it'll be fun.


I dont know how old you are, but i completly understand where you are coming from. Hands on is the best. One thing you could consider is goign to an auto parts store, and they have 12v light bulbs that screw into regular size lamp holders [medium base] that way you can experiment with a lower voltage, but still use regular materials.

I would not be where I am today without my parents support. Over the years they have bought me books and "stuff" to just experiment with.

Is there anything else you are looking for - parts wise? I can see what I can scrounge up. Send me a PM if you want.

~Matt


----------



## te12co2w

Hands on definitely can help many see the concept more clearly. There are those, of course, that would much rather have a drawing. I like 'em both. Years ago I built a simple board much like you describe and gave it to an apprentice to fool with. He ended up taking it to his classes and they used it as a teaching aid. They would change wire connections to throw troubles into the circuit and let everyone have a stab at troubleshooting. I think they used for quite some time. I thought about making a terminal strip to land all the connections on for ease of changing hookups, but I decided not to because that is not something normally seen on the job for simple switches and receptacles. Whatever helps you understand and therefore improve your skills will be helpful.
I also occasionally drag out an old contactor and do the same thing and give it to someone to go through.


----------



## 5volts

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont know how old you are, but i completly understand where you are coming from.


I still play with my Radio shack project kits.


----------



## nolabama

frasbee - get a meter stat - your gonna have more than one before its over anyway - 
try this one 








my feeling is that everyone that i work with has this or a clamp meter anyway so i got this one 








grainger sells them at a loss - (still a bill though)


----------



## amptech

I know this may seem dumb to some folks here but I have a 4x8 sheet of plywood in my shop with a dozen 4x4x1-1/2 boxes mounted on it that I use to demonstrate electrical basics to interested parties. It has a 2 circuit breaker box mounted on it that plugs in to a 240V receptacle to provide power to this test board. "Interested Parties" are asked to wire a light controlled by (2) 3-way switches, a duplex receptacle that is 1/2 always hot and 1/2 controlled by a SP switch, a light controlled by (2) 3-way switches and (1) 4-way switch, a light controlled by a SP switch, a standard duplex receptacle, a GFCI receptacle which protects a standard duplex down-stream and a door chime with a front and rear door bell button. I have used the board to teach high school kids who wanted to work part-time or summers and I have used it to screen electricians who wanted to work with/for me on large jobs. It has always been a lot of fun and a great way to discover how much aptitude someone has as well as revealing how high the BS level is in some people. I also have a board with a magnetic starter, a reversing starter, a 1/2hp motor, momentary and maintained push button stations mounted on it. Lots of fun.


----------



## Frasbee

amptech said:


> I know this may seem dumb to some folks here but I have a 4x8 sheet of plywood in my shop with a dozen 4x4x1-1/2 boxes mounted on it that I use to demonstrate electrical basics to interested parties. It has a 2 circuit breaker box mounted on it that plugs in to a 240V receptacle to provide power to this test board. "Interested Parties" are asked to wire a light controlled by (2) 3-way switches, a duplex receptacle that is 1/2 always hot and 1/2 controlled by a SP switch, a light controlled by (2) 3-way switches and (1) 4-way switch, a light controlled by a SP switch, a standard duplex receptacle, a GFCI receptacle which protects a standard duplex down-stream and a door chime with a front and rear door bell button. I have used the board to teach high school kids who wanted to work part-time or summers and I have used it to screen electricians who wanted to work with/for me on large jobs. It has always been a lot of fun and a great way to discover how much aptitude someone has as well as revealing how high the BS level is in some people. I also have a board with a magnetic starter, a reversing starter, a 1/2hp motor, momentary and maintained push button stations mounted on it. Lots of fun.


Ooo, I want that.

Anyway, sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread. I really appreciate all the advice and input. Those meter references especially, I've seen that top one used often.

My project is at a stand still at the moment because I started to realize I'm going to need some ground screws, mud rings, KO's (I _am_ using scrapped boxes after all), some more 3/4'' connectors.

I'm going to take pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Frasbee

This is what I came up with.


----------



## electro916

Looks good Frasbee, looks like a board I once used to learn on in my tech school. Kinda brings back memories. Next get a board together with some simple motor controls, I am laid off now, so I am going to put one together just for the fun of it. Ill post some pics.


----------

